# Revolving Shotguns and Rifles?



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like Revolvers and I was curious if their were any modern Long Guns (rifles or shotguns) that use a revolving cylinder; instead of the common lever-action, pump-action or bolt action?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

There have been a couple of revolving shotguns, the Striker 12 and the Streetsweeper (and maybe others). Both are now classified as "destructive devices" by BATFE now, however, and not generally available.

I'm not aware of any modern revolving rifles. A problem with the old revolving rifles was the barrel-cylinder gap allowing hot gas and particles to pepper the support arm on firing.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I know Cimarron makes a revolving rifle, http://www.cimarron-firearms.com/Specialty/RevCarb.htm#

don't know it thats what you're looking for.


----------



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info! And the revolver-carbine by Cimarron is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------

